# 55watt pc in a 65watt fixture



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

Is it possible to have a 55watt PC bulb in fixture that is designed for a 65watt PC bulb?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Works for me. I have Coralife 65W and I use AHS 55W bulbs. No problem.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I have heard that they use the same ballast, but thats just hearsay so take it for what its worth.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

They are the same bulb, it is the ballast that determines output.


----------



## rrasco (Dec 15, 2006)

I am running the 2x55W from AHS and have 1 55W bulb, and one 65W bulb. The guy at my LFS said the bulbs are the same....and he is the plant guru of the store.


----------

